# Deactivated Receivers Listed in Apps - Issues/Discussion



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Since it seems that multiple people are starting to have this issue, I figured it would be good to get all of these reports in one thread in case DirecTV decides to take a look here.

Basically, the issue that is a new activated receiver will not be listed in the DirecTV iPad and iPhone app and GenieGo apps will not list the PlayList for the receiver. It appears that the deactivated receiver is still listed in the apps as well. On the DirecTV website, the new receiver is listed correctly, however, it will state that it is not connected to the Internet.

If you are having this issue, post here in this thread. To help out, post the full model number of the deactivated receivers and the new receivers. 

Thanks,
Merg


----------



## PhilJC (Aug 7, 2013)

New HR44-700 was installed on Saturday to replace an older DVR, I think we used to have a HR34. Connected to my home network via wireless. Finally today the status on my account page changed to Connected to Internet: Yes Up until this morning that status read No. App on the iPhone doesn't show our old receiver but does simply tell me "Your account receiver list could not be downloaded"

An hour on the phone with tech support over the weekend was a waste of an hour. Yes, its on the network. Yes it has a valid ip. Sure I'll reboot my router even though that can't possibly be the cause of this problem. Yes I'll reset it to defaults and go through the configuration again. Sure I'll reset the receiver. No it still won't work with the iPhone app and it still shows Connected to Internet: No on the web page. Yes I can download on demand content from the network. Which leads us back to where we start the loop over again. Hang up after an hour and open a beer because I needed one.

Something has changed though, because now my receiver says it is connected to the internet on my account page. Maybe DirecTV has figured out where the problem lies and is part way through fixing it?


----------



## BosFan (Sep 28, 2009)

I am having this exact issue (minus GenieGo apps) with showing internet:no on the website and the iPad not seeing the new STB. The failed/old receiver was a HR23-700, the new STB is also a HR23-700. Both were marked as located in the Living Rm and both were "named" Living Rm. Not only will the iPad app not find it, even if I manually enter the IP, I cannot use my smartphone, iPad or PC to schedule recordings so nothing seems to see it. To confirm I do have external devices enabled. I do have an app on my smartphone called DirecTV Remote Pro that does find the new STB via the IP address. I will be calling DirecTV today when I get home from work to see what they can do.


----------



## bver (Aug 7, 2013)

***moved from previous post***

Similar issues here

On 8/4/13 I upgraded my DirecTV Equipment. I had an HR44 Geine installed. During the installation process, I did the following:


Installed HR44 Geine in my Family Room. I named the receiver location both online at directv.com and on the receiver "Family Rm". 
Moved the HR24 from my Living Room to my Game room. I renamed the receiver location (both online at directv.com and on the receiver itself) from Living Rm to Game Room.
Moved the H25 from my Bedroom to my Spare room. I renamed the receiver location (both online at directv.com and on the receiver itself) from Bedroom to Spare.
All three receivers are a connected to the Internet through Coax. I use a Broadband DECA connected between my SWM splitter and my Apple Airport Extreme router (please see attached wiring diagram). I can download YouTube videos, OnDemand content, and launch web apps on all three receivers.

Additionally, when I login to directv.com, and look at My Equipment, all three receivers appear as connected to Internet, and they display the correct location names, too (please see attached directv.com screenshot).

However, when I try to access my receivers either through the DirecTV iPad app or iPhone app, the HR44 does not appear at all, the HR24 appears with the old location name (Living Rm) and the H25 also appears as with the old location name (Bedroom). I have attached screenshots of both my iPad an iPhone apps. (Please note: that I took these screenshots outside my LAN. However when I am on my LAN they appear just as they do in the screenshot, only connected). Also, I can still control the HR24 and H25 receivers from the iPad despite the incorrect location names. The HR44 Genie does not appear at all. Until the equipment upgrade, everything worked correctly.

I have contacted DirecTV Tech support three nights in a row without any resolution.

This is a list of troubleshooting steps I have taken:

Uninstalled and reinstalled the iOS apps on both iPad and iPhone.
Changed my receiver's LAN IP addresses.
Reset all the receivers.
Had DTV de-activate and re-activate all three receivers (1 at a time).
Power-cycled everything (including the DECA)
Restored Network defaults and then re-connected all the receivers to the Internet.
Restored "all-defaults" on the receivers and reconnected them.
Confirmed that all receivers are set to allow under External Devices.
None of these steps fix the issue. Does anyone here have any suggestions that I haven't already tried? Thanks again for any help.


----------



## ssabripo (May 11, 2007)

I upgraded this weekend from 2 HR-24's and 1 std receiver, to a HR44-700 genie + genie mini client, and kept one of the HR24's.

Current setup:
- TV room : HR44-700
- master Bedroom: HR-24
- kids room: Genie Mini

Genie connected to home network via Wireless (installer said using wired, which I have in the house, would cause the whole-home DVR functionality to not work).

*Problem:* _iOS apps (both iphone and iPad 3) cannot find the Genie, but only the HR24._

*Symptoms*: _The old HR24 downstairs is showing up in the apps, but not the new Genie. Secondly, the online account shows the genie not connected to the internet, but it is...i just checked it and the receiver shows connected, and can load apps/internet info._

My account in the directv backend shows:








and my iPhone app, for example, still tries to search for the old HR24 reciever downstairs:









This is obviosly incorrect, as the HR24 doesn't have a connection go the home router, only the HR44 does (wireless).

*Notice that the "TV Room" receiver in the iPhone app shows the ID of the old, but the online account shows the correct newer HR44 ID.*

- I've tried deleting and reinstalling the apps, I tried resetting the receiver, I tried everything I can think of, and cannot get it going.

TODAY , I just checked my HD equipment list again, and as another poster pointed out, out of the blue it just showed up as "connected" now to internet, but apps still not seeing the receiver.

WHAT. THE. F*CK!!!! :bang


----------



## bver (Aug 7, 2013)

ssabripo said:


> TODAY , I just checked my HD equipment list again, and as another poster pointed out, out of the blue it just showed up as "connected" now to internet, but apps still not seeing the receiver.
> 
> WHAT. THE. F*CK!!!! :bang


Same thing here...HR44 showed "Connected to Internet: No" for three days (even though it was). Today it suddenly showed Connected: Yes.

I'm assuming that it's somehow related to iOS problems. Just a guess, but it seems like some of the DTV's servers that iOS look to for receivers are not getting refreshed when receivers are added, deleted, or renamed.


----------



## Lenard (Nov 20, 2005)

Same situation for me also today, Genie shows connected to Internet on the web site which it didn't do before.
iPad and iPhone apps still picking up old receivers and not the Genie.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

deactivated receivers were both HR20-700's

newly activated receiver is HR44-700 however still showing not connected to internet on the Directv website.

in the Directv app for iPad the receiver names DO NOT match what is currently on the website the names match those that existed prior to the upgrade. Upgrade took place Monday Aug 5th.

Geneigo sees both OLD receivers HR21 and HR24 and playlists however doesnt show HR44 on DVR list


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I deactivated a HR24-500 two days ago.
It was gone from the Directv site about 10 mins after I finished the call.
So no issue there.

But two days later, its still showing up as a recording choice in my Android app


----------



## cfjones3 (Aug 7, 2013)

I "upgraded" to the genie HR44-700 this past weekend and have not been able to locate the new receiver on my iPhone or iPad apps.! The receiver IS DEFINITELY connected to my home wireless network! I have internet connection.

On my iPhone I get the error message "your account receiver list could not be downloaded." Similar error messages result on my iPad. Before the "upgrade" my apps worked just fine.

 I've tried everything listed in this thread, numerous times, including:

Uninstalled and reinstalled the DirecTV app
Reauthorized that receiver
Checked under settings, whole home, external devices&#8230;. Everything is set to "allow"
Re-booted my wireless router
Verified my receivers IP address

I've been the phone with the DirecTV helpdesk. They sent a technician out who could not figure out the problem!

This is VERY Frustrating!!! DirecTV, PLEASE FIX THIS OR CONNECT US WITH SOMEONE WHO CAN!!!


----------



## dels28 (Apr 30, 2009)

In the same position. I received the genie upgrade with two clients on Saturday. Not until a few hours later when I got my ipad did I realize the old receivers were still showing up in the app. Did all the troubleshooting steps listed above, including spending an hour with tech support with no help, only a tech coming to fix something. I'm glad I finally found this thread as I was going mad unplugging and restarting equipment. And yes, everything is updated on website but not the ipad. I know the genie is connected when looking at my router settings, hopefully this is resolved soon.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

They sent a technician out who could not figure out the problem![/size]

This is VERY Frustrating!!! DirecTV, PLEASE FIX THIS OR CONNECT US WITH SOMEONE WHO CAN!!!
No wonder as there is nothing he could of have done as this is a DirecTV "outage"


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Called directv and they deactivated genie from account ( had to also e activate video bridge and mini client). Eventually readed had to reset geniego but still same as before geniego and app for iPad do not see the genie. They said they will pass on to engineering


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

According to my DirecTV contacts, they are aware of this issue and are working diligently to try to find a cause and the fix


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

According to my DirecTV contacts, they are aware of this issue and are working diligently to try to find a cause and the fix


Thanks for the update peds!


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

A bit of patience and a ceasing of SHOUTING would be "a good thing".


----------



## KOTULCN (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm having exactly the same issue. Added HR44, moved HR24, removed HR22. HR22 still showing up on apps, HR44 not showing up, and HR24 not showing correct name. Hopefully they fix issue. Oh I am forgot to write down what shows were being recorded on the HR22 and now I can't remember them all. Doh! I wish there was a way to transfer that info from old equipment to new equipment when you upgrade! PiP without being able to switch audio or turn on CC is also needed. Really disappointed.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

peds48 said:


> According to my DirecTV contacts, they are aware of this issue and are working diligently to try to find a cause and the fix


thanx peds. The case mangagement folks said they would pass on to engineering. I figured they knew and are working it.


----------



## abrender (Aug 8, 2013)

I just received a Genie yesterday which replaced one of my HR22s. I am having the same exact issue that many others in this forum thread are seeing. It has been 24 hours and my though connected to the internet, my DTV online status continues to say it is not and of course my tablet/mobile apps are still showing old information etc etc.. I am curious as to whether it is something that the Genie must broadcast/communicate to the mothership as opposed to a database issue authorizing the services located on the mothership. If the latter, seemingly manual fixes would not take long to put in place while they continue to work on the root cause as well as put in tools that the first line of support can work with. Of course the silver lining for me is that if I never had this problem, I would not have been aware of dbstalk.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Just checked issues resolved I see genie in geniego and iPad application.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

spidey said:


> Just checked issues resolved I see genie in geniego and iPad application.


Great to hear!

- Merg


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Great to hear!
> 
> - Merg


thanx for all your help on this. This is what makes this forum great but also that directv folks get directly involved as well


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Welcome, abrender! 

Spidey- Glad that the issue is resolved!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

spidey said:


> thanx for all your help on this. This is what makes this forum great but also that directv folks get directly involved as well


Anytime.

- Merg


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Only thing of notice is the web site still shows the HR44 as not connected but everything is working so no complaints


----------



## KOTULCN (Feb 19, 2012)

Still not working for me on either my iPad or iPhone!


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Actually there is still one hiccup. The hr44 playlist doesn't show on iPad application. The hr44 does show up in the control panel, I can change channels etc just doesn't show the playlist. Geniego every so often looses the hr24 so a reset of it does get it back and populated.


----------



## bfrost (Aug 8, 2013)

I tried the 30sec-red-button-holdery-fix but my newly installed HR44-700 still doesn't show up on my iPad list of receivers.


----------



## bver (Aug 7, 2013)

Spidey, Good to hear that your issues are at least partially solved. No improvements on my end, but perhaps the fix is still being implemented. I'll be sure to post when I have an update or things are fixed.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

bfrost said:


> I tried the 30sec-red-button-holdery-fix but my newly installed HR44-700 still doesn't show up on my iPad list of receivers.


 On what did you try this 30 second RBR hold?


----------



## bfrost (Aug 8, 2013)

Laxguy said:


> On what did you try this 30 second RBR hold?


on my hr44-700


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

bfrost said:


> on my hr44-700


The 30 second reset is performed on the GenieGo to reset that device.

- Merg


----------



## bfrost (Aug 8, 2013)

Makes sense that it was less than successful


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Well looks like geniego is doing well seeing the genie now however it keeps loosing the hr24 30 second rest of geniego box usually gets it back but doesn't stay.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

So the iPad app still doesn't see playlist of the HR44 but does see it. The geniego on iPad and iPhone only sees the hr21 and the hr44 needs resets to get the hr24 listb


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

bfrost said:


> Makes sense that it was less than successful


Oh, yeah! I kinda thought that might be the case when I saw no mention of GenieGo! You can do various levels of reset via the menu on the '44. I've never done anything but the lowest level restart, thanks be!


----------



## KOTULCN (Feb 19, 2012)

Any update on progress from Directv?


----------



## abrender (Aug 8, 2013)

spidey said:


> Actually there is still one hiccup. The hr44 playlist doesn't show on iPad application. The hr44 does show up in the control panel, I can change channels etc just doesn't show the playlist. Geniego every so often looses the hr24 so a reset of it does get it back and populated.


During my installation of the HR44... the installer had to call support to get my HR22 properly Whole Home authorized... during that time, the phone tech said playlists won't show on your iPad until your HR44 shows as Internet: Yes . I have no way of knowing is this is true because mine still says NO and my iPad app still is attempting to find the old one and the new HR44 is not showing. I did get a GenieGo but I am really not concerned about it not working until these other issues are resolved.


----------



## BosFan (Sep 28, 2009)

At 48 hours plus since the replacement HR23 was activated, no changes, still "offline" from the iPad/Android/D* website - still waiting


----------



## sobiloff (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi everyone, I started a thread in another location, but kind folks pointed me over here. I'm in the same boat, it seems: On Tuesday I replaced an HR20-700 (and a standard definition R??) with an HR34-700 plus one client and the GenieGO. The Genie's not appearing in my iPad app, and the GenieGO can't be found, either ("missing one or more system requirements to activate"). My equipment page shows the Genie as not connected to the internet, but it is (good IP address via wired connection, all devices on the same subnet, can watch video on demand, etc.). I don't see my old equipment listed there.

Oh, and like abrender noted, my installers had to call support to get Whole Home authorized.

I got a voicemail from my installer team this afternoon that it's a known problem and DIRECTV's working on a resolution. Fingers crossed it gets sorted out soon!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

DirecTV has implemented some changes by the whole issue is not resolve yet


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

peds48 said:


> DirecTV has implemented some changes by the whole issue is not resolve yet


Today on the iPad app I am seeing all DVR's reset of geniego also shows all however wait and see if later today everything is still listed


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

Still a no-go for me. While all my DVRs and STBs are showing up as connected to the internet on the Directv.com equipment page and I am finally able to log into the iPhone and iPad apps, I still receive a message on the apps of "Receiver Error. Your account receiver list could not be downloaded." So the apps remain utterly useless.


----------



## bfrost (Aug 8, 2013)

Still no love for me either. IPad app lists no connected receivers even though my Genie now shows as Internet Connected on their site and is able to do VoD.


----------



## sobiloff (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, mine's working this morning! Both the DIRECTV iPad app and the GenieGO iPhone apps see my devices. My Equipment page now shows that my Genie's connected to the Internet.


----------



## bver (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm halfway there...two of my receivers are appearing in iOS with the correct location names. Still no HR44 though.


----------



## BosFan (Sep 28, 2009)

Day three, iPad, Android are connected. D* still indicates internet no but I can schedule recording from the website so I'm happy. 3 days seems to be the lucky number.


----------



## KOTULCN (Feb 19, 2012)

My Genie (HR44) was added on Sunday and my HR22 was removed. Still not HR44 and HR22 is still showing although not available for recording!


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

Still no love here. I can log into the app(s), but cannot see any of my receivers and cannot watch any programming. Also cannot log into HBO Go and cannot schedule anything from the Directv website. They gave me a $10 credit for my troubles at least, but I'd rather have these things working like they're supposed to work, it's been six full days now. (Although I didn't appreciate them telling me they'd give me a $10 credit, despite the fact that these are free services provided by Directv. I didn't want to get into a back-and-forth with the representative, but that's a bit disingenuous I think.)


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Still to seeing hr24 have opened a separate thread in connected home forum on this


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Still to seeing hr24 have opened a separate thread in connected home forum on this


Keep it in this thread as it's all related.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Ok to keep it all in this thread a 30 second reset of geniego does provide me the HR24-500 playlist however after 3 minutes it disappears and just shows the HR21 and the HR44. If I attempt to play something from the HR24 when it is in the playlist the app says preparing video quality or something like that and just freezes there. Returning to app and HR24 gone. Same behaviour on iPad, iPhone and windows xp laptop.


----------



## ssabripo (May 11, 2007)

Nothing yet on my end 

Still showing the old hr24 and will not pick up the hr44 on my iPad n iPhone


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't know about the GenieGo but in the IOS Ipad app if the HR44 doesn't show then receiver is turned off, and would appear if you turn it back on, but every other receiver if any should work regardless if its on or off.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dels28 (Apr 30, 2009)

I also don't have the HR44 showing up on the ipad application and the DVrs removed last week are still showing up.


----------



## KOTULCN (Feb 19, 2012)

My old receiver that is no longer connected is still showing up, still no HR44.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

The iPhone app has been showing playlist stuff so yesterday I was on a Wifi network outside home and connected to geniego, took forever, and than told me no recordings. I hope they get these issues resolved so I am not finding geniego to function enough to rely on and was hoping to get rid of the slingboxes


----------



## ssabripo (May 11, 2007)

*C'MON DIRECTV.... GET IT TOGETHER!!!! *

This is really frustrating! I can't record when I'm not home because the stupid iPhone app won't show my HR44!! :bang :blackeye:


----------



## abrender (Aug 8, 2013)

It has been since last Wed and my HR44 still shows as not being connected to the internet on DTV site. However, like many of you, it is and I have access to VOD/Apps. On another positive note, as of Sunday, my iPad app started to show the new receiver and I am able to see playlists. My GenieGo was still not behaving but at the time I just assumed it was because of the reported status on the DTV website. Initially I was trying to activate it using the Mac software for it but it could never find it or it continued to say I was missing requirements though that was not the case. I became bored and on my virtual Windows 7 machine loaded on my Mac I installed the Windows version of the software. The Windows version could not find it either but presented an option that the Mac version did not. It allowed me to type in the serial number and that did the trick. Once the GenieGo was activated, the Mac version of the software mysteriously began working without issue. So I guess woe to the person who does not have Windows. I loaded the iphone version of the GenieGo app on my iPad (because they don't seem to have one for iPad native) and attempted my Android but because my device is rooted it won't run. Retarded at many levels there. 

My HR44 had a software update this morning. I checked online a few hours later but still the status shows Internet Connected: No. Perhaps this update will change some things for folks?


----------



## cfjones3 (Aug 7, 2013)

C'MON DIRECTV.... GET IT TOGETHER!!!! 

This is really frustrating! I can't record when I'm not home because the stupid iPhone app won't show my HR44!! :bang :blackeye:


I agree with ssabripo, EXPONENTIALLY! This is VERY, VERY FRUSTRATING!!! It defeats my whole purpose for subscribing to DirecTV. I schedule MOST of my DVR recordings while I am away from home. THIS ISNT WORKING, DirecTV!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Until this is fixed, you can sign on via DIRECTV's website and set recordings from afar, via laptop, iPhone, iPad, and probably all sorts of tablets and other phones.


----------



## KOTULCN (Feb 19, 2012)

Well today's Directv iPad app update didn't fix issue! Why push an app update that doesn't fix known issues? C'mon Directv!!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Because not all issues are within an app, or IRD, or mobile device!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Well today's Directv iPad app update didn't fix issue! Why push an app update that doesn't fix known issues? C'mon Directv!!
Yes this issue is not specific to the app but rather a server issue.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## cfjones3 (Aug 7, 2013)

Laxguy said:


> Until this is fixed, you can sign on via DIRECTV's website and set recordings from afar, via laptop, iPhone, iPad, and probably all sorts of tablets and other phones.


Laxguy... i have not been able to set recordings via DirecTV's website AT ALL! Since my upgrade, I've not been able to establish a recording on my laptop, iPhone, or iPad. Right now, it's just not possible, neither via any apps, or direct login to the DirecTV website. When I do attempt to set a recording via the website, I only get an error message that says the following:

"We were unable to process your request at this time. Please try again, or call Customer Service at 1-800-531-5000."

SMH!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Ouch! Didn't realize how badly you were shut out. Have you gone through Settings and made sure external devices are allowed? That may not even be necessary, but it's the only thing I can think of besides a reboot of the box.


----------



## ssabripo (May 11, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Ouch! Didn't realize how badly you were shut out. Have you gone through Settings and made sure external devices are allowed? That may not even be necessary, but it's the only thing I can think of besides a reboot of the box.


Yes, this has been mentioned several times in previous threads, and we have all tried it with no result.

The issue is not in the end-user's side, but a server interface side at their end.


----------



## KOTULCN (Feb 19, 2012)

My HR44 is up and running on my iPad!!!


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Good to hear! Although, taken literally.....


----------



## KOTULCN (Feb 19, 2012)

It's showing as active on my iPhone too!


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## cfjones3 (Aug 7, 2013)

KOTULCN said:


> My HR44 is up and running on my iPad!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


YES! YES! YES!.... FINALLY!!! IT LOOKS LIKE THE APPS ARE BACK UP AN RUNNING!!! I CAN NOW ACCESS MY HR44 ON MY iPhone AND iPad. CHECK YOUR APPS EVERYONE, I HOPE YOU ARE ARE UP AND RUNNING NOW!


----------



## cfjones3 (Aug 7, 2013)

cfjones3 said:


> YES! YES! YES!.... FINALLY!!! IT LOOKS LIKE THE APPS ARE BACK UP AN RUNNING!!! I CAN NOW ACCESS MY HR44 ON MY iPhone AND iPad. CHECK YOUR APPS EVERYONE, I HOPE YOU ARE ARE UP AND RUNNING NOW!


*YES! YES! YES!.... FINALLY!!! IT LOOKS LIKE THE APPS ARE BACK UP AND RUNNING!!! I CAN NOW ACCESS MY HR44 ON MY iPhone AND iPad. CHECK YOUR APPS EVERYONE, I HOPE YOU ALL ARE UP AND RUNNING NOW!* :righton: :righton: :righton:


----------



## Lenard (Nov 20, 2005)

cfjones3 said:


> *YES! YES! YES!.... FINALLY!!! IT LOOKS LIKE THE APPS ARE BACK UP AND RUNNING!!! I CAN NOW ACCESS MY HR44 ON MY iPhone AND iPad. CHECK YOUR APPS EVERYONE, I HOPE YOU ALL ARE UP AND RUNNING NOW!* :righton: :righton: :righton:


Same Here:

Its working now. I can make a recording from the web site to my Genie and my iPhone and iPad apps
can now see all my receivers including the Genie and the old receivers no longer show up.
Someone was telling the truth about when this would be fixed.

Thanks Directv, I think you guys were sweating on this issue.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Ah, rewards to the faithful! (the unfaithful got 'em, too!) ....

Good news, gents.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Well My HR24 still isn't showing up on genie go.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Well the HR24-500 does show up now and stays on the playlist however when I attempt to play anything I get an unable to stream error that the hd dvr is busy and can not support streaming. I am going to try a reset on the 24 and see if anything changes.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Reset the HR24, reset the geniego. Now HR24 playlist appears on geniego app. I can actually stream a program for a minute or so than the playlist is still avail but attempts to play get the streaming unavailable message and than playlist from the HR24 is gone. 

Also now I can not play on directv for iPad anything recorded on any of the DVRs.


----------



## ssabripo (May 11, 2007)

cfjones3 said:


> *YES! YES! YES!.... FINALLY!!! IT LOOKS LIKE THE APPS ARE BACK UP AND RUNNING!!! I CAN NOW ACCESS MY HR44 ON MY iPhone AND iPad. CHECK YOUR APPS EVERYONE, I HOPE YOU ALL ARE UP AND RUNNING NOW!* :righton: :righton: :righton:


mine works this morning!!! :coffee :smoking:


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Talked to case management they say they are still aware folks are having issues with geniego and iPad application. So looks like the fix worked for some and broke others of us.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Reset the HR24, reset the geniego. Now HR24 playlist appears on geniego app. I can actually stream a program for a minute or so than the playlist is still avail but attempts to play get the streaming unavailable message and than playlist from the HR24 is gone. 

Also now I can not play on directv for iPad anything recorded on any of the DVRs.
you can't play anything from your DVRs using the DAFI, you need the GenieGo app for iPhone installed in your iPad for this since there is no native app for the iPad


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## bver (Aug 7, 2013)

I can confirm that, as of last night or this morning, my HR-44 is now appearing on my iPad and iPhone. Combine that the the receiver location names refreshing a few days ago, all my issues are now resolved!


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

peds48 said:


> you can't play anything from your DVRs using the DAFI, you need the GenieGo app for iPhone installed in your iPad for this since there is no native app for the iPad
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


correct DAFI will not allow a watch on ipad option. Both the old version and now the 2.x version. I thought the DAFI upgrade broke it but both versions no longer allow playing. All receivers have external. Allowed. This was working last week whe they finally removed deactivated receivers but whatever they fixed for others seems to have broken me.

I understand geniego been working on those issues since the install last monday


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am confused here, so you are saying that last week you were able to use the DAFI to play your DVR's recordings on your iPad?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

peds48 said:


> I am confused here, so you are saying that last week you were able to use the DAFI to play your DVR's recordings on your iPad?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


YES. Once the resolution to the HR44 not showing upo and deactivated receivers showing I was successful in playing on DAFI recordings from ALL CURRENT receivers in the home ( HR21, HR24 and HR44 ). I think I posted in the thread when that resolution occurred. Genioego has not and still can not access the HR24 playlist


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

spidey said:


> YES. Once the resolution to the HR44 not showing upo and deactivated receivers showing I was successful in playing on DAFI recordings from ALL CURRENT receivers in the home ( HR21, HR24 and HR44 ). I think I posted in the thread when that resolution occurred. Genioego has not and still can not access the HR24 playlist


DAFI and GenieGo are two different apps. DAFI has never allowed playing of recorded shows from your DVRs. GenieGo now allows streaming of recordings from your DVRs. It has been requested for a while for the GenieGo functionality to be incorporated into DAFI, but that has not happened.

As for your HR24-500 issue with the GenieGo, that is a separate issue than what is being discussed in this thread, however, it is a known issue and DirecTV is aware of that issue.

- Merg


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

With all due respect, the acronym "DAFI" is not official, but the bigger point is the developer and Godfather of this great app doesn't care at all for the term.
So, out of respect to him, perhaps we could not use that term?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

With all due respect, the acronym "DAFI" is not official, but the bigger point is the developer and Godfather of this great app doesn't care at all for the term.
So, out of respect to him, perhaps we could not use that term?


It's just so easy to type though! 


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## abrender (Aug 8, 2013)

I think all of my issues are resolved. The only issue I really had outstanding was the fact that my HR44 was still showing that it was not connected to the Internet even though everything was working for me. I just changed out my router and shortly after my status is showing connected. I am not sure what else that gets me at this point as everything else was working, but I thought it was worth mentioning. I changed out my Cisco E4200 for a Cisco E4500.


----------



## usuaggiefan (Aug 13, 2014)

If you're still having issues w/ your IPhone not recognizing your DirecTV HR44 receiver, this worked for me.

Goto:

MENU
SETTINGS & HELP
SETTINGS
WHOLE-HOME
EXTERNAL DEVICE

Make sure that EXTERNAL ACCESS, CURRENT PROGRAM & RECORDINGS are all set to *ALLOW**.*

Hope that works for you all!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

usuaggiefan said:


> If you're still having issues w/ your IPhone not recognizing your DirecTV HR44 receiver, this worked for me.
> 
> Goto:
> 
> ...


Awesome advice! Thanks for sharing


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

HR44 still not showing up.


----------

